# BPD unmarked crashes into marked MSP in Dorchester



## Guest (Sep 14, 2006)

*Police cruisers collide in Dorchester*

Video: http://www1.whdh.com/video/player/whdh_video.php?f=l060914_dorchester_crash.wmv

javascript:emailtofriend('BO28180');
DORCHESTER, Mass. -- Two police cruisers crash in Dorchester. 
An unmarked car slammed into the rear of a marked car on Washington Street. 
The officers were not hurt, but a man nearby on a mini bike broke his ankle when he crashed. 
It is not clear if the officers were chasing the man on the bike.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

From the video, it looks like an unmarked MSP unit...you can only see part of the plate (because of the light reflections), and I'm not aware of BPD putting pushbars on their unmarked cars...


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

Ya it is MSP on MSP chasing a moped.

Those things are fast too.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2006)

oh, i just made a wild guess. i figured if it was in boston, the unmarked was most likely BPD. guess not....


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

not everyone is cut out to do city police work.


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

94c said:


> not everyone is cut out to do city police work.


Your city gives you a mini bike? Awesome, but I prefer the protection of the better trained, better funded, just plain better MSP.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

PBiddy35 said:


> Your city gives you a mini bike? Awesome, but I prefer the protection of the better trained, better funded, just plain better MSP.


all the money in the world can't train a knucklehead.


----------



## dave7336 (Mar 25, 2006)

PBiddy35 said:


> Your city gives you a mini bike? Awesome, but I prefer the protection of the better trained, better funded, just plain better MSP.


If people look at the front license plate of the cruiser, it looks like the SP plate with the seal on it...either way I would not say better trained because it looks like they need to go back to Devens and take the driving training all over again...this is what can happen when you try to drive on streets with intersections.

Seriously, who cares who was driving what car as long as no officer/trooper got hurt??? Either way, if the person coming to assist me or back me up is a trooper, officer, sherriff, whatever, the point is to get their safe...


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

It was an unfortunate accident. *Accident *being the key word. As long as both Troopers are o.k then who cares?


----------

